# Klonopin/NyQuil



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a really bad cold... Is it safe to mix these? I take 2 mg of Klonopin per day...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

orbit55 said:


> I have a really bad cold... Is it safe to mix these? I take 2 mg of Klonopin per day...


Yes, it's perfectly safe. The two combined may have an additive sedative effect, but I suspect that with a really bad cold you're in bed and not operating a back hoe or other heavy machinery.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> Yes, it's perfectly safe. The two combined may have an additive sedative effect, but I suspect that with a really bad cold you're in bed and not operating a back hoe or other heavy machinery.


Karl is full of great quotes... i just found that funny


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Foh_Teej said:


> Karl is full of great quotes... i just found that funny


Haha. I found that quote hilarious too.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

xboxfreak said:


> Haha. I found that quote hilarious too.


ditto, he makes a great friend too


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

Speaking of colds... Anyone have a cold remedy they would like to recommend? I've had this thing since like Monday


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

orbit55 said:


> Speaking of colds... Anyone have a cold remedy they would like to recommend? I've had this thing since like Monday


Aside from Dayquil (geltabs, Dayquil is really nasty in liquid form) and Nyquil, just make yourself a lot of chicken noodle soup. There's no real way to cure colds, just gotta wait 'em out.


----------

